# Favorite My Paintings on Etsy?



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi,

If anyone likes my paintings I'd appreciate if you could favorite them on Etsy. More views and favorites results in better search results exposure and can help boost sales. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/239236...acrylic-watercolor-and?ref=shop_home_active_7

https://www.etsy.com/listing/238369...drip-original-acrylic?ref=shop_home_active_14

If anyone else has work on Etsy they are selling I'd be willing to favorite back. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I did it. 

I have been selling my work at a Flea Market (it's really a second hand store) and that is working out for me. But I might try Etsy some day. Have you or anyone here had any success with it?


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you! Haven't sold any art yet but then again I only have two paintings listed. It's not that expensive, only $0.20 per listing plus 3.5% if the item sells, so it's worth a try.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Butterfly88 said:


> Thank you! Haven't sold any art yet but then again I only have two paintings listed. It's not that expensive, only $0.20 per listing plus 3.5% if the item sells, so it's worth a try.


I might do that. I would have to keep any pictures I post there separate from the ones I have at the flea market. I can just see doing a good painting putting it up at the flea market it selling right away and then someone purchasing it online in the meantime...what a nightmare. It might be a fun experiment though. I charge about the same as you do for your paintings. How do you figure the shipping costs? In the past what I would do is mail it off (I've sold to some FB friends) and then send them a note asking for the reimbursement of the postage. I'm not sure how I would determine the postage before actually mailing it. 

Another question, do you have to have a Pay Pal merchant account. Currently I use Pay Pal to purchase things but never collected money from it. It is very involved to set up? 

Has anyone else here use Etsy successfully?


----------



## frostiesavage (Jan 20, 2016)

I've started on Etsy but nothing's been bought yet. If anyone's interested my shop is https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/FrostieSavage 
You put your own shipping rates and everything when you set it up. I figured it out by going on the post office website and seeing how much parcels of different sizes cost to send.
Also I favourited your shop, Butterfly


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think Ebay is a better deal than Etsy. Just my personal opinion and experience. I have favored both your shops BTW.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I have favorited both shops :biggrin:

I haven't tried Etsy, but I have a friend who sells handmade infant clothing, and she started out slow, but is now doing a booming business.


----------

